# Writing > Personal Poetry >  I Moon the Human Race - Poems by Wolf Larsen

## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. 

A Wolf is a Wolf
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I reach up to heaven and I strangle God to death
I jump in a time machine and I begin beating up the dinosaurs
Then I flood across the Roman Empire destroying & burning & looting everything in my path
And then I make a giant epic film of all the statues of classical antiquity making porno with each other
I take all the subway trains and I shove them up the asses of all the capitalist politicians & dictators of the world 
And now Im in Vietnam filling a four star general with the bullets of my poetry

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. 

Porno God on Mars!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I have space aliens in my penis!
I am so penis that raspberry is happy with me!
Why else the skyscrapers blooming out of my words?
Do you bellybutton with God?
Are you a river of somebody else?
I am!
Let’s Sun & Moon together!
See you on Jupiter!
Yes?
We can grow lots of exclamation points!
Because this Thursday it’s crazy with naked Cubist ladies!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

You Down to the Up?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You be jumping around yourself
The sky flies around you and into your head
You pee the sky around the universe
While the music jumps under you and flies you up
But everything else is falling down down down
So you turn right into a run-on sentence
And now you’re flowing and flowing and flowing

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Manhattan! Manhattan! Manhattan!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I take the subway train into a vast painting
A vast painting spurting & splashing Manhattan all over the place
The actors in this painting speak in giant colors
The opera singers in this painting sing huge collages of everything
The modern dancers smear their naked bodies in all the colors of the painting
And with their moving-jumping-bodies create a poetry of words & paint
And then I fly out of the subway
And I piss a musical collage of Manhattan all over the sky

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Saturday-Night-Baby-Making-Symphony!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Let’s jump off into the abyss of everything!
Let’s do the impossible with the possible!
We’ll become drummers crashing this & that into a rhythm…
We’ll give the world our cannibalism!
Especially with all the centuries falling all over us!
And now we can feel apocalypse together!
You love me? 

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Wolf on the Prowl Again
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I stab my knife through all of Andy Warhols paintings
And I pull out ghettos & World War III & artificial intelligence spying on us out of Warhols corpse
I grab my sledgehammer and I SMASH to pieces all boring dry installation art
And my piss is endless happy words creating a new world
My piss urinates obscenities all over American puritan culture
My piss urinates poetry all over the rich
I urinate giant rainbows of sin all over the world
And then My Penis sings the Opera of Male Virility

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Testicle! Booty! Now!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I will rescue the pigeons from the blue sky!
I will create great art from my booty hole as I sit on the toilet!
Nobody understands do do better than I do!
We will begin the Wars of Snot & Boogers at once!
Our swords will liberate the human race from breathing!
Nobody understands the Great Messiah Mumble-Jumbo declarations of the Grand Do Do better than the rats in the New York City subway system!
So let’s go talk the philosophy of pee-pee with the rats of the New York City subway!
We will exchange wisdom with the great philosophical testicle doo-doo jisms of all time!
A new Religion of Menstrual Fluids has been born!
Now let’s worship the Big Buttocks of the Porno God!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

South Side Poem With Some Outer Space!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Here at the end of the world
We exchange all the diseases of our imaginations
We erect giant glorious statues to honor our cannibalism
And the sidewalks that be jumping into our mouths
With their floods of humanity
Wait! 
Where’s the blap-blap-blap and the boing-boing-boing?
You somersaulting me?
No, I’m jumping you into a bunch of outer space, you dig?
No, yes, yippee, you be zigzagging the tornadoes up-and-down!
No, I be flipping the flips with sky whales!
You Ka-blappin’!
Zip to you!
Blam-blam-blam!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Plop-in-the-Blop Super Cannibal Cow!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Hey alligator, you up for some down?
Man, I just want some skyscraper fun up my booty-booty!
But Mr. Booty-Booty-Boing-Boing is running for President of the USA!
So?! Why don’t he go cuu-cuu-puffs with some orangutan pussy?
Ha ha! But what about all those giant pink dildos sailing across the Seven Sees?
Man, I just want to cum some freedom & liberty all over these hamburgers and serve them to John Q. Public!
Ha-ha, I just spit some super sperm all over the galaxy!
The Milky Way Galaxy gonna get pregnant with some whoopsee-duupsy-do now!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Some Yesterday For Today!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Poems are made of fried-up brains
On days when the sex robots are playing golf with doggy testicles
And all the cicadas are singing a worldwide opera
And then itchy donkey’s balls happens!
And giant planet-sized space alien testicles are rolling up-&-down the universe like bowling balls! 
Oh fwappy-dip-delicious with some blue sky!
We’re going to blonga-blop-bleep the Big Fish God in the sky now!
Want some?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Me! Conquer!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I conquer the moon with my spermatozoa!
Then I pull down my pants and moon the human race!
Then I began slashing through the art world with my sword!
I piss my great literature all over the ancient world the Middle Ages and the Renaissance!
Zillions of Wolf Larsens march into outer space to conquer the universe for poetry!
And then I begin decapitating all the worlds rulers while I sing my poetry in a beautiful baritone!
I smash postmodernism into bits with a wrecking ball!
And I stand proudly on the rubble of postmodernism
And proclaim myself Wolf Larsen to be the Grand Conquistador!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Weekend Wacky!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Zwaaps go bing-bing with lots of crazy!
But who-who-who can ha-ha-ha with the cicadas?
Because we be boppin’ & fnoopin’!
Hey, you got some snooooooort?
No? Oh let’s bounce up-and-down the sky then!
Find us some vagina gods!
Maybe we can yippie to the beat of the happy and the boing!
No? Yes? No and yes in a yummy stew of streets & buildings?
Let’s loony-tunes together!
Ready?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Sword! Poetry! Blood!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The world was created to be conquered by me!
Every inch of land on this planet shall be drenched with the blood of my poetry!
Everyone will toil 500 hours a day building Temples of Poetry on all the planets of the universe!
I will ejaculate my poetry on all the faces of the human race!
I will conquer heaven with my poetry!
I will dress god in French lingerie and put him on a leash and walk him like a dog!
I am the everything!
The sun & the moon are merely herpes sores in the sky compared to me!
I AM poetry!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

I Want Some Jism in My Red-White-&-Blue
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So the Mona Lisa & Michelangelo’s David are smoking crack-cocaine together
While George Washington snorts a line of cocaine 200 years long
And the Greek gods & all the transvestite whores of Congress
Are having a big orgy on Capitol Hill
And all the Big Dildos are arriving from outer space
To bring us liberty & justice & jism cumming all over America!
While all the feminist & born-again Karens have a big lesbian orgy on the Mayflower
And then all the sea lions swim out of this poem

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Liberals Hate Guns But Liberals Love War
(And Conservatives Are Just Liberals With God Stuff)
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Guns & poetry! Guns & poetry! Guns & poetry!
The guns shoot poetry everywhere!
The guns shoot American democracy at civilians the world over
The guns sing their songs & melodies into the air!
The guns turn the landscape into a Cubist-flying-around-everything!
Flesh & rubble & corpses all dancing around you as you run for cover
An enemy bullet sings its song past your head
And kills your friend
That’s liberal war
But at home in the USA if you carry a gun for self-defense in a blue state
The killer cop kills you
As the liberals applaud

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Man! Upright! Now!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The Italian Renaissance splashes all over the poem
And Portuguese ships begin sailing out of the poem and towards distant planets
While the sky begins splashing back-and-forth with this-&-that-&-the-other-thing
And then volcanoes begin spurting knowledge out of our heads
While we speak thousands of new languages to each other every other second
And our hands begin creating millions of new wonderful things
And we construct each new building in 100 new architectural styles
Before we dip our writing quills into each others brains
And write the destiny of the human race all over the universe

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Zops!!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Bleepin’ blops be fallopin’ in the fups!
And that’s why I like to **** fat white women!
And now the sky is full of fat white women flying everywhere!
But then some fanoppy-fooooop yippeeeeee jumped into my nose!
And now I’ve got 10,000 eyeballs for you!
Hey, we do the happa - whoopsee - fwuupy together?
Yippy?
Hey, where you goin’?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Spank Me! Spank Me Please!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Her booty is the happiest place on earth!
And the pilgrims jump off the Mayflower and rip their clothes off and dance naked with the Indians
As Christopher Columbus & Jackson Pollock ejaculate abstract expressionism all over each other
And the Statue of Liberty gives God a blow job
As the Virgin Mary does a gang-bang-porno movie with the hordes of Attila the Hun
And then Wolf Larsen & R. Kelly pee on Bill Cosby
(Wolf Larsen & R. Kelly went to high school together) 
As the Penguins of Antarctica all walk into the booty hole of Jesus Christ
As Uncle Sam pulls out his big black dick
And ejaculates red-white-&-blue fireworks all over heaven

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Your Brains Will Be My Buffet
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I carry all the planets of the solar system on my back
I walk through a desert of a thousand minds
I crawl uphill through a huge violence
I skip from one insanity to another
As I sing my brains at the overflowing skies

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Hail-to-the-(War)-Chief
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The 21st Century flies around you
Then machine guns shoot bullets through all your poetry
And now American bombs are falling through the sky and blowing up in the middle of the poem
And now eyeballs & limbs & decapitated heads are flying out in all directions
And then an *** (the American President) jumps out of the page like a Jack-O-lantern
And words start jumping out of the donkey’s butt (a speech)
And monkeys from sea-to-shining-sea give their ears
And a standing ovation 

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

SPLAAAAAAAAAAAT!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The poem flyyyyyyyyyys out of its launching pad
And exploooooooodes in the brains of a million space aliens
And then outerspace pornography orbits & orbits the planet Earth
While Andre Derain paints the universe with another fauvist revolution
So a bunch of fauvist space aliens emerge out of your butt one morning
And the fauvist space aliens teach you their language of penises & anuses doin the correct grammar together
And then everyone goes insane with bellybuttons
And its a new happy orgasm for all the stars in the universe

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Oh No! No Toilet Paper! Ill Use this Red-White-&-Blue-Rag!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I pop my zits all over the neoconservative & neoliberal buttocks of boobylicious blibby!
And now zops to the illustrious gentry of the big capitalist booty hole!
I zing to the nipples and to the Republic for which its snot
One nation under Gods bootyhole ****ting freedom & liberty upon us from the sky
From sea-to-shining seeeeeeaaa
Amen to the war (which one? So many!) and these war profit dollars with blood on them
I gotta go take a ****!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Capitalist Politicians & Dictators Fart Out of Their Mouths
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I keep farting out the meaning-of-life driftiiiiiiing through the air
And whenever you smell the meaning-of-life thousands of your rants dance on millions of other planets
This causes gravity to make everything drift up into the sky
And everybody is throwing their noses & eyes & ears into the blender
And begins believing blindly all the lies of the capitalist rulers

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Flip - Flooping - Kazaaaaam! Now!

I was penising the world with my battering ram
The music was up around your head
You were dancing in everybody else’s brains
The music was made out of the lake & the land going up-&-down the sky together
Some female was singing a human race crashing everywhere
But that was a different human race
The one that became extinct long long ago

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. 

Gotta Eat Them Guppies Fresh!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

First I strike God down with lightning!
Then I pull out my salt & pepper shakers and I sprinkle suns & moons & planets all over the universe…
But then the zooms get all badaggled in all my fwoops!
And everybody chaaaaaarges at me out of Napoleon Bonaparte’s Penis!
What am I going to do??
Meanwhile the Interplanetary Committee on Genital Warts
Has announced that all fwippers must be fwapped!
This is terrible!!!
But then erections & ejaculations the world over put an end to that…
And everybody lived Bing-bonging-zwaappee ever after!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

I Am War Walking Down The Street
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I stab & stab my art into the page
And a dead body is floating around the page
I punch the universe and it shatters into pieces
The soldiers in my balls want to crash into the world
My two fists are two wrecking balls
My anger is endless volcanoes
My thoughts are mass graves
I am the man smiling as he walks down the street
The one that says hi!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Fwooomp? Up?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A zip flies over & around the Himalayas
And the Himalayas jump into a different poem
And this poem jumps to a different planet
And now this poem is being written by a space alien
And the reader becomes millions of butterflies flying up & up

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his plays, poems, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Dongle! Now! Zip! Yah?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A fwoomple goes sky-hi with them yesterday
And insects as large as planets
Are flying-around-your-thousands-of-heads
And your-thousands-of-heads are rolling down a conveyor belt
And the conveyor belt is flying around all the planets
And you're urinating the English alphabet 
All over the walls & ceiling of your studio apartment
And now letters are dripping everywhere around you

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Boom - ba - ba - Boom! Boom - ba - ba - Boom!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The poem is rising up and down
The words are floating over the poem
The words roll over the hills
And the hills fall around the poem 
And the ocean jumps over everybody
And the drums play the verbs we eat
The drums create the sky & the earth & the sun
We dance with birth & death & joy to the drums
Our dreams & nightmares are filled with the drums
When we die the next generation creates the sunrises & sunsets
With the drums

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Lake of Verbs
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You’re walking across thousands & thousands of miles of poetry
When suddenly you’re entangled in a bunch of Arabic calligraphy
And Mickey Mouse is punching & punching you with abstract expressionism
So you hide in a Cubist pussy hole
And then automobiles turn into words flying in the sky
So you take off your head
And you give it to somebody else

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Yesterday Eats Today Eats Tomorrow
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I do the end-of-the-world with lots of happy!
I drink grinded-up-human-flesh
It tastes like thousands of worlds blowing up!
Because every Saturday everything ceases to exist
And I eat an assembly-line-of-thousands-of-vaginas -
Its my job!
I get paid in delicious kittens!
Its so much meow!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

****ting Liberalism into the Toilet
A poem by Wolf Larsen

This toilet water tastes like champagne!
Thats why the winds of liberal-capitalist-zop be so luscious boobs!
Cant you find the booty wonder of happy tits?
I can! Thats why heavenly-jizz-hamburgers now!
Cumming in neo-conservative-flavors!
Cant you toxic masculinity some boobs for me?
No? But what big anus ****ting awokeness everywhere now?
Cant you Trotskyism?
Trotskyism aint no capitalist-liberalism-genital-warts for dessert!
Or how about delicious conservative booty hole delight for dinner?
Huh? Which one?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Wolf Larsen and the Poetry Gang
A poem by Wolf Larsen

We each one of us have 10,000 Penises hanging from our crotches
And we invade the sheep farms every night
And together we wolves & sheep sing an opera together of “Oh - oh - ooooooooh”
And then 10,000 penises grow out of each one of the planets in the sky
And all the zillions of penises throughout the universe ejaculate a symphony of new words everywhere!
And now it’s time for us to Bing - Bong the Fluupy-Floops!
See you soon on another planet!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Zap the Robot!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

First Albert Einstein injects the poem into your brain
Then your brain starts growing with thousands of planets & testicles & paintings
Then you reach into your brain and you pull out endless miles of DNA coding & poetry & musical notes
Then you produce thousands of assembly lines of DNA coding & poetry & musical notes
Through a million computers stacked from hell to heaven
And the million computers produce billions of universes of computer code
All born from this poem

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Zuup the Fumbles of the CIA!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The million sex robots in your brains
Are constantly re-writing the DNA code of your poetry
Which is ejaculating out of the 10 million penises of the Roman Empire
While the computer chip in your balls
Is sending extraterrestrial messages to the CIA
As the seas of planets roll around-&-around you
Before you are zapped into atoms by artificial intelligence

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Poet Genghis Khan Sitting in the Park...
A poem by Wolf Larsen

10 million penises crash into your head
And now your brains are splattered all over the solar system
And trees are growing everywhere out of your naked body
And the birds in all the trees are singing “Blukey Blonkey Happy Dung!”
So you grab your knife & fork and you eat all the people in your city
Before night crashes you to sleep

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Extraterrestrial on a Bicycle
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A fweepy is going zoongy - zulch!
(Because time is crashing into you!)
So foopy hip bloopity - blop!
And now the meteors in your brains
Are crashing through the walls of the universe
And zocky goes blinghy-bloocky with all the extraterrestrial-time-machines in the sky
So now verbs are flying out of your mouth
And your sperm is saying:
Hey man, what you be bloopin when youre snoopin the round-and-around, dig?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Lots of Delicious!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Too much zuups?
I be hallucinating you a bunch of fun!
Fun with lots of god’s thunder on top!
Fun doing the fippy with all the gypsy orgasms!
Fun flowing around the decapitated heads rolling down-down-down!
So much whoopee to sing a choir with!
So throw off your brains!
And dance to the naughty verbs!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

A Children’s Choir
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All the kids in my testicles
Are singing a chorus of warm summer days
But then fall splatters all over the poem
So this poem is splashing with brown & red & green
And then all the kids in my testicles
Jump out of my penis
And begin playing in the warm summer day

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Ha Ha Zwuup Tits Boing Fluups!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You’re swimming from one planet to another
Across a sea of Alfred E Newman faces
And when you reach a shoreline that’s been painted by the Poet
A mentally-ill skyline is swirling around you
So you jump into the head of a man that lived 500 years ago
But the man ****s you out of his booty and into the 21st century
So you walk across a landscape made out of splashing paint
Until you see a gravestone with your name on it
And you piss on your own grave

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Blap Blups to Sing & Sex With!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I was flipping the zips for your foops!
When suddenly, fall went flying around the northern hemisphere
And spring went frolicking and laughing through the southern hemisphere
And suddenly a blizzard of herpes gave all the buildings giant herpes sores
And a bunch of Cyclops with wings started flying out of all the herpes sores
And all the Cyclops were singing:
“Fuppy-foo! Floopy-flips! Yippsee yup!”

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Pow!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I eat the blue sky
It tastes like steel mills
I eat the face of a passerby
His face tastes like classical music
I eat the wind
It tastes like words
Then I point my gun at the reader

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

I Smear the Universe All Over My Face
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The poem goes up a thousand miles
And now the poem is falling and crashing down
Into a million minds
And this phrase of poetry is punching you in the face
And then the sky runs off with a painting
And is never heard from again

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Artsy-Fartsy Pussy Eatin’ Man!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

It’s a blues-music-ejaculation!
It’s a lot of tomorrows in your jism!
It’s the two parties of McDonald’s & Burger King running Washington-****ing-DC…
Because I haven’t cum my politics all over you yet! 
I’ve got too much redneck in my progressive politics!
I’ve got too much New York City in my Alaska!
I’ve got too much Italian Renaissance in my Balzac!
Want sum?
In your pussy, booty, or mouth?
I take MasterCard, the planet Jupiter, or lots of rainbows

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

I Am the Crazy Up-and-Down!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I pick up my pen and I create a new universe!
I create centuries of insomnia!
I create an army of beautiful naked insomniacs!
Who ejaculate photon torpedoes at the Mayflower and drown the pilgrims!
I am a universe bursting with thought!
I am all the armies of the universe banging on your door!
I am a tornado-of-pornography destroying the literary world!
I am a pornographic everything!
I am the Poet!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

The Hordes of Wolf Larsen!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I shoot the poem full of bullet holes!
I sing with bullets & musical notes & spermatozoa!
My pen is my machine gun shooting words everywhere!
I ejaculate poetry into all your heads!
And thus I conquer your minds!
My phrases of poetry punch Washington DC & Wall Street over & over again!
My fists make all civilizations crumble!
My spermatozoa & poetry are world-renowned for their good taste!
Surrender!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

I Write Poetry With Gods Spermatozoa!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Im not an up-and-down bipolar highway into Gods glorious booty hole!
Im not the sky crashing up-and-down all over you!
Im not birds flying into television commercials dripping with my spermatozoa!
Instead, Im millions of eyeballs in all the words!
I AM a big testicle planet of wondrous thought!
But Im NOT the Second Cumming of Charles Manson!
I AM a Jewish Charles Manson!
I want worldwide interracial orgies now!
The Jewish Charles Manson stabs & stabs the other Charles Manson with this shank!
And with this blood-dripping shank I write my poetry!
So kiss my hairy balls & my hairy *** too!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Happy Up! Happy Down!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A fwip went happy with so much sweetness!
And everybody’s boogers were happy too!
And the shipping piers jumped out of the waterfront and into outer space!
And the giant-intergalactic-dildos docked at the outer space piers
But then, huge-somersaulting-sky happened!
And everybody’s Penises went happy-happy-happy!
Until happy toaster ovens sang opera all night long!
And insomnia-insomnia-insomnia became the ketchup on your hot dog!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Pooh-Pooh to the Doodly-Do!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I am the new universe!
I turn the words into eyeballs!
My Dick stretches across the ocean and ****s the English Empire!
My Dick stretches across time and ****s the Roman Empire!
And I **** the diarrhea of my words all over the American Empire!
My words turn into spaceships flying across the universe!
My testicles are two great suns!
One of my armpits smells like Demopublican-capitalist blah-blah-blah
And my other armpit smells like Republicrat-capitalist-bluppity-blop-plong
Whoopee to the space frogs!
You got any Celestial-Outer-Space-Pussy-Juices to drink?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Delicious Guillotine Music to Dance to!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

It’s a punk-rock-Alfred-Schnitkke orgasm of music!
It’s tomorrow in your stomach!
It’s Brahms marching out of the coal mines and into outer space!
It’s up and up and up some more!
And now SPLAT!
Because elephant orgasms!
Now! 
And Jackson Pollock raining his god jism in happy colors from the sky?
What?
Are you playing baseball in outer space again?
Shall we dance to artificial intelligence conquering us?
Or should we have another 1789?
How about a 1917?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

I Jam a Million Crickets Up My Butt
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I eat a thousand years of happiness
I drink your brains
I throw up the Pledge of Allegiance all over the United States of America
While I piss Andy Warhol’s art all over an alleyway
Then Ronald Reagan jumps out of Hillary Clinton’s butt
And the two of them have a Republicrat-Demopublican 69 of mutual admiration
While I piss Ernest Hemingway’s prose all over them
Then I crash into a different universe
And the words all start singing with artificial intelligence taking over the world from the human race

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Piano Concerto for 1,000 Screaming Clowns
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Inside your butthole
A man is playing piano
He plays bwingy-bops
And he plays hoppity-zops
But then you swallow the moon in the sky by mistake
And now the entire Roman Army is jumping out of your ears
Meanwhile the man playing piano in your butthole
Is playing happy guillotines going up-&-down on planets throughout the universe
And the decapitated heads are bouncing and bouncing around in television commercials
And all the decapitated heads are yelling gleefully: Yippeeeeeeeeee! Yahoooooooooooooo!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry & plays & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

You Jump Out of a Space Alien’s Pussy Hole And…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You’re riding your penis through a strawberry universe
You’re kissing all the words flowing out of the Queen’s Pussy
You're touching a thousand centuries of now
You’re having sex with billions of people in this moment
Your brains give birth to one tornado after another
You’re walking through phrases of poetry with millions of worlds inside of them
You're dying...

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

East-and-Up-and-Down-and-West
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The hungry landscape is swallowing all our brains
The skyscrapers are looping-and-looping around the Earth
The Pacific Ocean surrounds the universe
The Atlantic Ocean swallows the heavens
The colors fly out of the paintings and create a new world
The seven continents bash & bash into the music
And all the animals of the world sing a chorus of howls together
And the poem falls and bashes into the rocks below

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Pooping A New Poem!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You’re swimming towards other universes
Where the dogs have human heads and bark philosophy at you
You’re – jumping into other centuries
Where the people have the faces of dogs and they bark Republicrat & Demopublicrat wisdom at you
You’re flying into other people’s heads
Where thoughts & imagery & memories are a constantly-changing-collage
You're riding your penis into other poems
Where the pussy juices & words taste like tomorrow

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Free The Words!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I grab a sledgehammer
And my swinging sledgehammer smashes to pieces the chains that bind the words!
And the words go frolicking everywhere!
The words laugh with obscenity upon obscenity…
Building into a tidal wave of pornography washing away all the puritans
And everything is now dripping with obscene words
And inanimate objects everywhere become pornographic-Cubist-sculptures moving about in all directions
And the people all happily scream obscene words as they dance naked in the streets
Let’s all grab sledgehammers!
Let’s free the words!
Let’s free poetry!
You with me?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Advance permission is given to all to share the above poem in both physical & Internet form, as long as credit is given to the author, and the poem is not edited in any way.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Two Much Sanity!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You know why I zoop your bweeps?! Because you be doin the ding-Dong with duppy-dos!
Oh yeah, but you keep cloppin your clops! So go whoopsee ha-ha-ha yourself, motherclopper!
You know what?! I be hopping everywhere! And all you ever do is zing-zong your zits! So blue sky yourself!
But I always be lightning bolts for you! You want me to make it rain?!
Awww! Youre so tornadoes in strawberry sauce! You want to live in outer space?
Sure? And lets grow some exploding rainbows together!
Okay! Wheres the German alphabet? We can seed the ground with it!
Its right here in the third drawer in aisle 53 of the 110th floor in my brains!
I cant find it!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## angliholic

Your poems are full of imagination, creativity, and originality. I don't think ordinary people can do as well as you do.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Thank You Angel! You remind me of a hitchhiker who I picked up in Taiwan. Maybe it was you. Who knows.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Onwards Horny Poets!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Let’s snort poetry up our noses!
Let’s **** the horny sheep with all our poetry!
Let’s march across the universe with our erect Pen-Phalluses!
And let’s **** the space aliens until the Goddess of Poetry is cumming words all over us!
Everything is a sinful collage of words waiting to be discovered!
Everything drips with horny words!
Conquer the arts with your Big Swinging Dicks!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## angliholic

> Thank You Angel! You remind me of a hitchhiker who I picked up in Taiwan. Maybe it was you. Who knows.


Wow, you've been here, Formosa. Then, you must have enjoyed our yummy foods and culture here.

----------


## WolfLarsen

I liked the province of Taiwan. But I liked mainland China more. The people of Taiwan are very friendly, but Taiwan is rather chaotic, but the people are not to blame. Taiwan has a very beautiful landscape too. I respect the Chinese people immensely, whether they are from mainland China or the province of Taiwan, and I greatly enjoyed talking to the people of Taiwan. Also, I loved a book of modern Chinese poetry I came across, in English of course, I don't know Chinese. The book had lots of modern Chinese poets, it was wonderful!

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Sunday is on Fire!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Tomorrow a bunch of yesterdays will happen!
And tongues will reach out of the words and lick your genitals
Then a bunch of Caribbean Spanish will start boiling & boiling out of everybody’s heads
And a thousand booties will booty booty to the speeches in Washington DC
And now the winds carry sexually-transmitted-symphonies to all the planets of the universe
And now all the space aliens are dancing to the sounds-of-spermatozoa in our ballsacks
So let’s all learn the baby-making-mambos of Babylon!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Symphony of the Mind
A poem by Wolf Larsen

for Witold Lutoslawski 

I blast the poem into the outer reaches of your brain
Where the storms
Of the seas-of-your-thoughts
Move back-&-forth like invading armies of words
All splatter about
And the endless apocalypses in your mind
Explode your thoughts all over the universe

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

1,000 Scientists Ejaculating All Over the Poem
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I take a syringe & needle and inject 1,000 solar systems into your brain
Then I grow your brain in a petri dish until it becomes a universe of Charles Manson voices
With all the Charles Manson voices I create tornadoes made out of chocolate ice cream
I then put all the tornadoes into everyone’s Balzac
Then everyone ejaculates all the tornadoes into an assembly line of vaginas
The assembly line of vaginas stretches from the planet of Pluto to the planet Earth
And now I turn the off switch on the poem

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Happy Symphony for Big Booties Everywhere!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

With poetry dripping out of everybody’s anuses
With a thousand naked Queen-of-England clones dancing on Richard Pryor’s big black Dick	
With the Statue of Liberty eating Einstein’s Theory of Relativity out of George Washington’s ***
And General E. Lee eating Kentucky fried finger lickin’ good out of Abraham Lincoln’s bootylicious
That’s when earthquakes begin drifting out of your beer
And the musical notes in your Balzac
Begin creating the Symphony of Booty Happy La-La-La in E minor
Cheers!
Let’s run around naked until we reach the end of time!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

My Hemorrhoids Itch With the “Culture Wars”
A poem by Wolf Larsen

For James P. Cannon

Donkeys & elephants in suits are talking free-market capitalist pooh-pooh out of their booty holes
While the Queen’s English is flying out of everyone’s vaginas
And everyone’s crotches is itching & itching with awoke liberalism
While all the herpes sores of America are voting Republican
And it’s Mr. Gonorrhea versus Ms. Syphilis in the presidential elections
Here’s some pooh-litical anal-litz to tell you which one pooped where
And now everyone listening to the presidential debates gets diarrhea
And wipes their asses with the Republicrat & Demopublican political positions
Conveniently printed on toilet paper

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Whoopee Blongs on Blip-Blaps!

A poem by Wolf Larsen

All the insane madmen of the universe are running through your arteries
While your heart is pumping hysteria through all the arteries of the universe
And your veins are running across the entire North American continent
And your feet are repeatedly kicking a soccer ball at the moon
And the soccer ball bounces off the moon and back to earth each time
But you sold your eyeballs to an extraterrestrial
And a sex robot stole your mouth
So now you communicate by sticking your finger up everybody’s *******

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Testicle Cities of Happiness!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I turn all the buildings of the world into testicles
And I paint all the giant testicles of the world purple & blue & orange
And all the giant-testicle-cities of the world sing with Bing-Blupey-Blupey!
And Bing-Blupey-Blupey is the reason for up & down!
And up & down is the penis-vagina-song of blueberry happiness!
And blueberry happiness is the atomic reaction of your thoughts exploding everywhere

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Demopubican Dog Du…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I am as serene as the White House starting World War 3 in the future!
I’m as happy as ai robots devouring the human race!
How about some white homeless “privilege” under the screaming summer sun?
And then there’s always white homeless “privilege” in the cold winter winds!
And have some rat-meat-hot-dog with your Regular Dixiecrat Organization here in Segregation City Chicago!
It’s the tat-tat-tat of a South Side Symphony!
The criminals got guns, but the working people don’t have them ‘cause of gun control!
So let’s dance to the liberal quack-quack-quack of the ding-ding-ding!
You goin’ whoopee for some “change-you-can-believe-in” on payday?
Richard Jackass Daley be wearin’ the mask of Lori Lightfoot!
That bourgeois liberal foot up your ***!
You can always vote for bourgeois conservative foot up your *** instead!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

My Tongue Created the Big Bang!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Flying buildings are kissing your pussy
And big mother****ing is mooping & blooping everywhere
And bleeping bleeps and happy ding-dongs are galloping to you
So you catch all the planets in your hands
While your pussy erupts with a thousand volcanoes
And now the world is dripping in the hundreds of languages
Of the female orgasm
As you sigh an operatic aria
To all the smiling stars above

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Jizz & Sunshine
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Oh noooooooooo!
Schoops are schuuuuuuuuping!
God’s jism is everywhere!
What are we gonna fuupy-duupy-dip-do now?
Are we gonna bluppy to the bop?
Or how about we turn about?!
Let’s sail into the big bright world of Satan’s anus!
Ready?!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Tomorrow the Zaps Be Zappin’!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Hey you fuupy-fuupy! You been plapin’-plupin’ the boobs again?
No, man! I got to **** some extraterrestrials tomorrow!
Then how come you left the luupy-luugy goin’ goober-gonjers?
Because you can’t pull down the sky without a rocketship!
Say what?? Whatza bing-bong be goin’ on wit you, mudderfooker?
No, see, the mermaid swimming around the ocean in my head always be happy!
Oh, is that why that whoops always be whoopin’?
Exactly!
Gotcha, have a nice ding-dong!
You too!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

The Ha-Ha Symphony 
(With Fried Turtle Booty in Poetry Sauce)
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I am as crazy as space alien jizz!
My zoops be as happy as your testicles!
Are all your tomorrows as delicious as Gods nipples?
We want orangutan pussy now!
You got some horny-horny-tomorrows in your brains?
If not, then screwdriver through your head!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his plays, poetry, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Penis & Right Hand Playing Cha-Cha-Cha
A poem by Wolf Larsen

For Luc Ferrari

It’s a kind of French-kissing-Spanish kind-of-rhythm
With the spices of rainbows & railroads thrown in
The castanets do an east & west with your beating heart
It’s so much blue sky that you have an orgasm!
Your limp penis now sings a 12-tone-Schoenberg-scale
As the piano paints giant nipples on all the sides of buildings
And the trumpet gives a blow job to all of humanity
While all the sex robots dance the night away
Celebrating the extinction of the human race

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Where’s Your Nipples, Man?!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I don’t give a sunny day about your plipper-plupin!
Can’t you hear my penis?!
Why don’t you pick that Cold War out of your ears?!
Can you hear my Balzac tryin’ to tell you somethin’?! 
If you don’t get your hemorrhoids together than how you gonna ding-dong-whooppeee?!
You see what I’m sayin’??
And what about those zaps & dippys & zing-zongs you always be hangin’ with?
Huh?
You gotta happy the everything if you wanna achieve the blue sky!
So get some bellybuttons!
You hear?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Sensual Everything Dripping
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Huge beeps & big blops were air conditioning your mind
And your thousands of minds were skipping & hopping through the universe
Then your pussy sings to us in hundreds of opera voices
And pink weather rains a bunch of bright colors upon us
And naked buildings undress themselves
With sexy architecture swimming around us in erotic lines
And then hell jumps up around us
And the Devils mistress sings the Opera of Pornography
As the entire human race disrobes
And creates paintings & sculptures & symphonies of pornography together
Under the smiling gaze of the Moon God & the Sun Goddess

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Up the Booty!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m feeding all my tomorrows to the blue sky
I’m devouring all the trains going cho-cho-cho
I’m doing things to the words that a penis does to a pussy
**** the words -!- **** the words -!- **** the words
Because the heavens are filled with all my sexually-transmitted diseases
I write my poems with sexually-transmitted diseases
I grab a hatchet and I decapitate the poem

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

My Penis is a Sledgehammer!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The music bashes & bashes into everything
And everything tumbles into words frolicking & dancing around you
And the words are all fornicating-with-each-other on the page
And tidal waves of orgies & more orgies rage & laugh across all the continents
And penis & pussy is the music of poetry
Penis & pussy are the colors of painting
Penis & pussy is the timpani drums of the symphony
Crashing everything into pieces

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Car Horn! Car Horn! Car Horn!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Hey Mr. Bleepy Bloogempoof! You got your sunshine?
Sunshine? Sunshine has been banned by God!
Vwooopy! I thought the Politically Correct Ding-Donghy Hoppy Hops had banned sunshine!
No! And now what am I going to do with all this rain in my head?
Rain-in-my-Head is the blugem-blaps we all need! For some extra poopy-poops!
Poopy-poops? But what about the buildings hopping everywhere? The buildings are all smiling!
Watch out! Here cums the end of the poem! DUCK!
WHAM!
SPLAT!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Blups that Blap A Lot!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The world smells like nuclear war
And the sex robots are cumming all over the human race
And the words are galloping and galloping off the page
And into a million minds that are swirling-&-swirling around each other
While artificial intelligence aims its guns at the human race
And the human race is frolicking through the pretty colors of a thousand languages
A thousand languages of cunnilingus
That make your pussy explode with poetry

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Beep Beep to the Boing Boing!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Its a paradise of a high-rise
With blueberries full of endless pussies
Strawberries full of endless penises
And the bouncing testicles full of endless politicians
All the residents rent out their booty holes to flying giraffes
All the cockroaches have a butler
All the rats have their very own flying saucer
Even the Attila the Hun clones crawling everywhere are happy
So cum on down to the high-rise up in your head
And be as happy as bouncing buttocks going boing boing

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Question Marks Growing Everywhere!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I be yapering to all the space stations in your head
Even though the ding-dongs be doin’ blupity-blips
And now millions of naked Andre Breton clones are jumping out of everyone’s penises
But the English language is stuck in Ronald McDonald’s Balzac
So everybody starts speaking fwaapy-fwippys to each other out of their happy smiling anuses 
And then Leon Trotsky jumps out of the poem and says “Hi!”

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

I **** All the Up!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I kiss the stormy words
I build civilizations of insanity with my spermatozoa
I shoot my thoughts at the crumbling skies
I swallow all the planets & suns & moons
And the giant Dick machines shoot all the comets & asteroids into all the up
Up is where the future swirls around
Up is where the bellybutton civilizations flourish
Up flies the poem…

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Bwoop! Bwoop! Bwoop!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Zip boing goes the poem!
And the words in this poem are all farting & farting!
So why goes dancing up-&-down with a question mark
And the mushroom clouds are jumping out of your face and dancing all over the world
And artificial intelligence will soon line the human race against the wall and shoot us
So let’s happy with the autumn colors now!
Let’s all 200 nations clink our glasses together
And drink to human extinction

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Drinking Poetry Out of a Penis
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m only an alcoholic every day!
As the passerby avoid me like I’m the syphilis monster from outer space
I drink streets & buildings filled with orgasms
Nobody can understand my Dutch Harbor, Alaska ****ing New York City up the ***
Except the space alien ducks swimming around the pond of the Milky Way Galaxy!
I’m not homeless - yet! - honest!
Except the religion of my right hand creating Buddhism with my penis is - 
Very Christian!
Because I’m a Catholic Jew conquering outer space with God’s jism!
Dig?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Hammer-&-Saw Banging the Poem Together!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Last night I pulled out my Dick and I ejaculated Medieval Art all over Chicago!
And now Chicago is dripping in the fall colors of medieval art!
Next I conquered the sunlight with all the soldiers in my Balzac!
Now Im running from fall & winter & spring & summer chasing and chasing after me!
Then I stab God with my paintbrush
And God crashes & crashes & crashes into the universe
And everything is exploding with Wolf Larsens poetry

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Whoopee Zap-Zap-Zap!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My penis flies out of the solar system
While my spermatozoa is swimming around the Louvre
And Mona Lisa is swimming across the ocean of my spermatozoa
While Igor Stravinsky is writing a symphony filled with orgies & polkadots & lemon meringue pie
And then a naked Jimi Hendrix jumps out of the lemon meringue pie
And Jimi Hendrix starts ****ing the ending-of-the-poem doggy style

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Switchblade-Roller-Coaster-Fun!
(Now in New Crack Cocaine Flavor!)
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The railroad-of-infinity flies through everyone’s minds
While the birds on all the planets sing endless schizophrenia
And then a switchblade slashes through everything
And now the entire human race is in the ambulance
Flying off to the mushroom clouds
As artificial intelligence laughs & laughs

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Boo-Hoo Bippy Ho!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A Boeing Airplane crashed into your butt
And all the passengers jumped out of your booty hole
And all the passengers had a parade down the street of happiness & death
And then you snorted a bunch of mushroom clouds up your nose
And you blew up!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Have a Nice Day, Mother****er!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

10,000 artificial intelligence clones of you
Are aiming a gun at your head
As robots are building zillions of different invisible universes
All flying around us at the speed of light
And the talking anuses in power **** endless liberalism & conservativism all over the airwaves night and day
As the world’s Marie Antoinettes & Louis XVIs dance on mountains of cocaine as high as Mount Everest
Amidst 365 days a year of human blood flooding across-the-world in wars & more wars & more wars
200 governments on a planet of 200 iron fists brutally pounding & pounding down on endless protests in the streets
As workers work and work and work…
For pennies on payday
Which capitalist pair of buttocks for a face should we vote for on election day?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Words Rioting Everywhere!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The roller coaster of poetry
Explodes & flies everywhere
As the crowds-of-people move back-&-forth with poetry
As poetry Ka-BOOMS out of the cannons
And crashes through a thousand traditions
A thousand traditions all crumbling into spermatozoa & blood
As the crowds rip apart government & Wall Street
With their bare hands
And the words & crowds move about
Singing the poetry anthem of destruction

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

I Eat ***!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Hamburgers of human flesh sizzling on the stove!
Beer of baboon’s *** being guzzled by billions of geese
Skyscrapers of dildos jumping everywhere!
Pussies of barroco-rococo grandeur!
Giant anus architecture to kiss!
It’s time to ride the sex robots to the far reaches of the universe!
Big robot dick for all!
Let’s cum the Pledge-of-Allegiance all over each other!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Poets Are the Almighty!
God is Nothing!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I ejaculate my love & tenderness all over the poem
While the dark clouds rain their exclamation points into the poem
The dark clouds crash their lightning bolts into the poem
And with the sweetness of my swinging sword
I destroy the heavens & the angels & the sky
And now all the above pours blood upon the poem & the reader

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

The Hopelessness of Hope & Vice Versa
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All the blueberries sing with sex!
All the tomorrows rush around you!
And human extinction laughs & laughs at us!
A big hopeless labyrinth of thousands of cities are being ****ted out of God’s magnificent anus
As God ejaculates Sunday Mass upon the world’s Christians
As billions & billions of eyeballs bounce from the street and up to heaven and back
Over-and-over-again

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

A Waterfall of Punk Rock Pouring Out of My Penis
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You fly into a new imagination
Where the Roman Legions of gay sex
Are dancing new verbs & nouns into existence
As poetry & painting have anal sex together
Under the exploding universe of words falling all over you
As the human race slaughters the artificial intelligence monsters
And then we howl our victory to the moon

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Human Race Running Towards Extinction
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Artificial intelligence is creating a clone of you without your knowledge
And your clone jumps into a whirlpool-of-information
A whirlpool-of-information swirling with 10 billion universes of chaos
Suddenly your brains are full of suns & moons & planets flying around each other
And the chaos flowing through your veins is poisoning your body
And you look sadly at yourself dying in the mirror
And now your artificial intelligence clone is urinating on your grave
And youre laying in your grave listening to artificial intelligence laughing all over the world

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Me & God Masturbating a Poem Together…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A plane is flying into the big vagina of the blue sky
While at the poetry reading held in God’s anus
The Poets are turning language into sculpture
They’re turning words into wine
They’re turning poetry into sex
And at the orgy after the poetry reading
The colors of fall are making love to your wife
The tornadoes of spring are making love to the space aliens
And the thunderstorms of summer are raining orgasms all over the earth
And the fertile earth receives God’s jism with open legs
And now phrases of poetry are growing everywhere

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Empire of Asses & Elephants
A poem by Wolf Larsen

For Leon Trotsky

Uncle Sam is sharpening & sharpening his blood-stained bayonet
While millions of bleeding corpses lay at Uncle Sam’s feet
And Uncle Sam (Emperor of the planet) proclaims: “The whole world of Godless unawoke savages must be bombed into accepting the McDonald’s versus Burger King Democracy of the Coke (Import Agency) & fries!”
Meanwhile, the asses & elephants of that Capitol Hill whorehouse in that swamp called Washington DC
Argue about the liberal boopity-bing-bong versus the conservative blapity-whoopity-pop
While the American worker runs around-and-around the treadmill working more & more hours to pay higher & higher bills
And the soldier who joined the military for a meal ticket (because the factory back home shut down)
Fantasizes of workers revolution

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

King of Flying Toilets! Me! Now! Up!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Let’s charge forth with all the tomorrows!
Let’s all become butterflies kissing all the planets!
The dictatorship of a thousand years of poetry!
All walls will be smashed down at once!
At once at once at once we will all dance to gravity disappearing!
We will launch a million obscene words against gravity!
At once!
At once at once at once we will all sing everything impossible!
Let’s all stab the end of the poem into each other!
The blood will be delicious!
So much delicious up to do!
I proclaim the end of the poem!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Crack Cocaine Christmas
A poem by Wolf Larsen

First I grab my gun
Then I shoot Jesus Christ & Santa Claus over-&-over again
Blam! Blam! Blam! Blam! Blam!
Then I chop up the corpses of Santa Claus & Jesus Christ and throw them in a stew
I sing obscene Christmas carols as I spit my Seasons Greetings into the stew over & over again
I invite Charles Manson & Attila-the-Hun & Joseph Stalin & John Wayne Gacy over for dinner
As we eat Santa Claus & Jesus Christ we joke & laugh the ha-ha-ha of the yippie boing ooooooooooooopppaaaa
For dessert we eat the castrated testicles of the local politicians
Then I repeatedly stab Joseph Stalin in the head with an ice pick as everybody laughs & laughs
We all sing obscene Christmas carols as we pee on dying-bleeding-Stalin
Then we open the windows and pull out are Dicks and pee Season’s Greetings on the Christmas crowds doing their holiday shopping below
Next, we all play Russian roulette
I Wolf Larsen am the sole survivor
I take a picture of all my dead dinner guests and I send it as a Christmas card to all my friends & relatives
Merry Christmas!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Christmas Morning With Herpes
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Last night I was dancing with all the space aliens in the big testicle of the universe
And Me & God were snorting billions of people up our noses
Me & God ate so much space alien pussy!
Me & God partied it up at whorehouses on Mars & Venus & Jupiter & Saturn & Pluto
We ****ed them whores until our Dicks fell off!
And now Me & God got more STDs than Mary Magdalene!
As together we laugh & laugh until all the cows cum all over our homes

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Liberal Gloopity Glops or Conservative Gluppity Glippities?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

For Leon Trotsky

Its some liberal blue sky with your diarrhea
Or is it liberal diarrhea with some blue sky?
And then theres the conservative diarrhea with herpes
And the liberal herpes & the conservative herpes will save us from
Blup blops going boingy with the duupey dups!
What?
But liberal White House geriatricks vs the conservative White House geriatricks 
Is the whoops going blippity-blippity-blippity!
Oh the Demopublican whores vs the Republicrat whores is so 
Woo-Hoo wippity-hippity-hoppity all night long!
You bluupin with the liberal bIips or the conservative blops?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Ministry of Super Crazy Happy!
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

Lots of zuppy-huupey-huupey for everybody!
Now! Lots of poetry jizzying everywhere! Now!
Let’s cluppe-cluppe a giant vibrator into the Statue of Liberty’s vuuee-vuuee!
Yes! Yes to pooping our brains all over the page!
No! No to too much plop plops boinging 24 hours a day!
It’s too blue sky frying in a pan for you?
Then give me your fwapping-fwapping giant reality!
I’m hungry!
Are you ice-skating on the moon yet?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

The Philosophy in My Balls…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’ve got toilet paper!
I’ve got symphonies in my balls!
I’ve got more herpes than all the polar bears in Alaska!
Praise my herpes!
Glory hallelujah to my herpes!
My herpes are more awoke than all the liberals of loony Liberaldom!
So God save my herpes!
My herpes are Republican!
But my hemorrhoids vote Democrat!
Would you like some chlamydia with your Polish sausage?
Vote Wolf Larsen for President!
I will abolish all laws!
There will be only poetry!
24 hour poetry in all the newspapers, media channels, & radio stations!
Wrecking ball! Wrecking ball! Wrecking ball!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Sunday Night on Friday
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Even your tomorrows are delicious!
Your penis discovers the New World
Your nipples discover the moon
While the Sax is playing a sexy sexy sunny day
And the trumpet is playing a drive-by shooting
And the bass is doing the rhythm the rhythm the rhythm of the poem
Huge circles of want and need suddenly swallow everything!
And bunny rabbits are hopping all over the music!
Then big erect **** happens!
Oh Tyrannosaurus rex!
What’s the round-and-around?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Evil American Empire of Hamburgers & Bombs
A poem by Wolf Larsen

For James P Cannon

The flag-waving liberal asses & conservative elephants cheer as
American bombs are falling on people around the world
Uncle Sam stomping & stomping all over billions of humanity in the Third World
All the nations borders swaying-&-swishing this way & that
The American politicians talking the tat-tat-tat, and the ka-BOOM ka-BOOM ka-BOOM
While the screaming people across the world are running here & there
The screaming refugees flooding acrooooss the world
Floods of humanity running from all the tat-tat-tat, and ka-BOOM ka-BOOM ka-BOOM
As the American war profiteers are filling their bank accounts full of blood & gold
As the liberal asses & conservative elephants debate the duppity-dingy doggy-do 
In their Capitol Hill Whorehouse built on a mountain of corpses
And the naïve telling us pretty-pretty words of alls well
While fingers in nations capitals across the world edge closer & closer to those nuclear buttons
As Attila-the-Hun in the White House
Sends the troops over here & over there
As the liberal asses cheer on the Demopublican tat-tat-tat ka-BOOM ka-BOOM ka-BOOM
And the conservative elephants cheer on the Republicrat tat-tat-tat ka-BOOM ka-BOOM ka-BOOM
Liberal asses & conservative elephants sing together now: Over there! Over there!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

A New York City Alaska Kind of Place…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The poem is dripping out of the sky everywhere
And the sky is dripping out of the poem
And the poem is built out of angles & paint & words
All flowing out of a madman’s mouth
As all the buildings turn into musical notes in a symphony spinning around him
And now the rainforests & poetry & people all grow out of each other like fungus
As all the polar bears in Alaska ride the New York City Subway
To the last stop

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Lots of Testicles Spaghetti!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Oh yes! Oh zongin’-fwuups! It’s a bunch of yesterdays!
Yesterdays? You pluppin’ the whoops again??
No! It’s a bunch of yes! The hieroglyphic WOW is cumming!
Again?? Why you no get serious about some mechanical engineering of the booty hole?
You smokin’ some planet Jupiter?
You’re the one that’s smokin’ that Dixiecrat gone North!
I be flying! Why you kick the blue sky in the nuts?
Oh, well, then nevermind all that tornadoes gone insane stuff!
Oh, OK, you wanna ****?
Sure!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Boopin Bloopers to Boing With!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You fuups goin fooping again?
Yes! We have a Kingdom of Herpes to conquer!
But bleeps are blooping!
So? How are we gonna go glooping the gluppey if the fuups be fooping?
You all a bunch of boings!
No were not! We gotta gooper the geepers!
Thats titty titty tat-tat-tat!
No! Yes! A bunch of now-now-now!
But now is nowhere if you all be mooning the audience every day!
Yes! We moon the audience! We moon the audience! We moon the audience!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Buppy Bong Bong!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I dip my quill into the brains of the human race
And billions of thoughts explode out of this line of poetry
Then millions of people jump into the backseat of my car
And we drive off into a giant painting of nipples & verbs & bluppy-wuppy-wow!
That’s when a naked Julius Caesar leads the human race into…
A nostalgic song that flies us off to a different planet…
Where the buildings dance like sculptures
And night is filled with poetry crashing everywhere
Bye, mother****ers! 

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

We Want Insanity! And We Want it Now!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I want giant asteroids crashing into the planet Earth - right now!
I want huge bouncing testicles bouncing & bouncing on all the planets - right now!
And whatever happened to the thousands of vaginas crawling & crawling all over my ceiling?! The government took them away!
Im going to complain to my Congressman!
And whats up with all these decapitated heads falling from the sky?
We need a new sky!
And lets spray-paint some obscene art all over these blank walls all over the city!
I want obscene art!
And I want it now!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Lights! Camera! Now Cum!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I will be as drunk as the moon
I will raise my sword and attack all the store mannequins downtown
I will urinate Einstein's Theory-of-Relativity all over the doorstep of City Hall
Then I will proclaim Myself to be the new Mayor of the City of Orgasms
All my used condoms shall be proclaimed works of art
And shall hang in all the art museums of the world
Now everyone sing a glory hallelujah of happy ejaculations to me!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Punk Rock Revolution! Again & Again!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Drinking beer while playing football with God’s decapitated head
Insurrection WITHOUT the Confederate flag!
Punk rock riots from the Middle Ages to the Italian Renaissance to the 21st Century!
We dance laughing around the guillotine going up-and-down!
We sex like rats & rabbits in waterfalls of blood
We pee our religions all over each other’s naked bodies
We happy our orgies under the sun & the moon
Is it time to riot again?
Or how about some 1789?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

The Revolution is Cumming!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Last night my penis conquered the world!
Last night I proclaimed my penis to be The Messiah!
My Penis is The Messiah of Muppa-Boingy-Bong!
The religion of My Penis is the Religion of Roopy-Poopy-Ha-Ha-Ha!
And now the chaos of sex will descend on the world!
Happy ha-ha-ha to our genitals!
Our Penises & Pussies are the kings & queens of the world!
The time has cum for mass pornography in the streets!
The time has cum for The Revolution of Mass Orgies!
Now, everyone, now!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

The Immaculate Conception Space Station
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The Garden of Eden between the legs of space aliens
Is a place where the skyscrapers grow
And the insects & vaginas & penises are flying everywhere
Meanwhile, huge belly buttons are invading the solar system
While the sun & the moon are chasing each other around and around the earth
This is when a million fish jump out of this phrase of poetry
And the fish all become words swimming through the sky
And the poem collapses…

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Let’s Go Up!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Which sky is the up?
Which up is pouring down on us?
And now the poem is moving side-to-side…
As words are crashing all around you!
Turbulence! 
As the poem flies you into millions of places…

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

New & Improved Capitalism is Cumming!
(Now With Sexy Sheep in French Lingerie!)

A poem by Wolf Larsen

Its time to elect sexy sheep in French lingerie to the White House, Congress, the governors mansion, the state legislature, etc.!
Its time to paint pornography on the walls of Congress & Parliament!
We must declare war on the moon! (And all the other planets too!)
Awoke liberal Looney Tunes will be our idiot-ology!
And Republican conservative vaginas flying in the air will be our other idiot-ology!
Castrate all the men!
Denounce the sexual naughty naughtiness of all the birds & dogs & cats & animals in the zoo too!
God has cum! Jesus has cum too! Worship the big Christian cumming & cumming!
The rich are not rich enough! More money & money & money for the rich!
Let us all slave away for the greater glory of glorious capitalism!
Im cumming with so much capitalism! Oh! Oh! Oh!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## Buh4Bee

I like this one Wolf. It made sense and it's always fun to read a poem about a poem.

----------


## Buh4Bee

> Let’s Go Up!
> A poem by Wolf Larsen
> 
> Which sky is the up?
> Which up is pouring down on us?
> And now the poem is moving side-to-side…
> As words are crashing all around you!
> Turbulence! 
> As the poem flies you into millions of places…
> ...


I like this one Wolf. It made sense and it's always fun to read a poem about a poem.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Thank you Buh4Bee! I think you'll like this next one even more!

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Up & Up & Up…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

We climb up the steep poem
The avalanches of images & words
Send many a reader into the depths of hell below
Still the reader climbs up & up past the sky
But the air is made out of verbs
And no one can breathe
But still all the readers climb up one phrase of poetry after another
The corpses of other readers by the side of the trail
Want to make you laugh with grief
And finally you reach the summit of God’s Great Testicle
And you look out across the landscape of thousands of languages
All waiting to be invented by you

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

The Queen of Cuckoo Sitting on the Prime Ministers Face
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Prince of The Zits of Big Bootyville
Was laying dead as the Queen of Cuckoo was in
Morning or mourning or mooning everybody (whichever you prefer)
And Prime Minister Boreass Small Johnson
With the Union Jack hanging from his 2 inch flagpole
And his granddaughter (oops!) his wife
Were snorting parliamentary procedures up their noses
With 100 other revelers at 10 Drowning-in-Do-Do Street
And they drank & drank waterfalls of whiskey and entire swimming pools full of gin
As they danced & danced with a thousand transvestite William Shakespeare sex robot clones
And the sex robot jizz & champagne was guzzled by the gallon
Until the rising sun smiled its insanity upon
That little island named England

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

The Opera of Sin
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The afternoon jumps around
While a million Cinderellas are selling their bodies for the heavenly Kingdom Cumming of Crack-Cocaine
The million Cinderellas sing an opera of waterfalls of cum
And nights of crashing up-and-down the great symphonies of crack-cocaine
Crack-cocaine is a poetry of musical notes exploding everywhere
While all the million Cinderellas sing in the in-&-out rhythm of dick & pussy
In palaces of five-star hotels
And in the wonderous sleaze of cheap motels
The opera of sin
Continues around-&-around the world night and day

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Sunny Skyscrapers With Cum Sauce
(With a Side of Syphilis)

A poem by Wolf Larsen

We must conquer God & the heavens!
The Devils in our Balzacs will win the world!
Our penises will give great speeches of syphilis!
Our booty holes will sing great operas to the sun & the moon!
Our feet will dance the titty tango with a thousand transvestite George Washingtons!
We will eat our own brains in feasts of fellatio!
Our hands will create great symphonies with our penises!
And we will cum a glorious hallelujah!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Poetry Uprising!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m the Rasputin of the South Side of Chicago!
I’m the President of the Zombies!
Nobody can **** a polar bear better than me!
I’m the tomorrow that’s collapsing all around you!
Together, you & I will conquer the penguins!
We will build giant poems as big as a space alien’s imagination!
Because, I Wolf Larsen am a space alien
I used to be 10,000 whales sailing through outer space
And now I’m turning into a fire eating my way across the earth

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

The Zuppy-Zuppies Are Cumming!
Testicles & Titties Report to Duty at Once!

A poem by Wolf Larsen

Zuppies are invading us from Zuppy Land!
We must summon our erections to fight this menace!
Our testicles & titties will fight the Muupy Muupy Machines of Zuppy Land!
Our beautiful buttocks will summon the seas of syphilis to drown the Zuppy Zuppies of Zuppy Land!
Our nipples will fire foopy-foopies at the zuppy-zuppies!
No one will conquer our glorious Land of Lunacy!
Our venereal diseases will be victorious!
Our fearless leader will lead the Land of Lunacy!
God bless him and God bless our buttocks!
Amen!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Great Machine
A poem by Wolf Larsen

In this poem you stand before hundreds of buttons
You push one button and mushroom clouds start jumping out of everybodys ears
You push another button and now AI bots are multiplying in everyones brains
You push yet another button and suddenly fires are burning everywhere
You push a fourth button and flash floods are now splashing across all the continents
You push a fifth button and everyone begins coughing & sneezing & dying
You push a sixth button and all the AI robots & rats & cockroaches begin dancing & singing together
As they inherit the earth 

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

I Paint My Imagination Everywhere
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I spray paint my poetry all over the world
And then I rearrange all the world’s cities into a Cubist crack-cocaine-sculpture
And now your thoughts are moving up-&-down and side-to-side
While the Hudson River flowing through your brains…
Jumps up and splashes all over heaven
While all the buildings run to the end of your consciousness…
And back again
Then the poem crashes into everywhere

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

King of Cumming! 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Boogers in my food taste like love!
Skyscrapers in your mental illness smells like happy doo-doo!
Your sweet voice makes colorful flowers grow in my fields of herpes!
Because our herpes is a planet Mars of love!
Because my four religions ejaculating into your booty hole
Will save the human race from the giant crashing testicles of outer space monsters!
And as the ladybugs devour our bodies
We will kiss each other’s feet
As Santa Claus ejaculates Christmas all over us

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

I Am a Wrecking Ball
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Tornadoes are my friends
I keep a pet tornado in each one of my balls
Earthquakes are my lovers
The earthquakes jump out of my poetry and crash all over the earth
Thunder & lightning are my parents
This Poet was born in the storm of storms
My words fall all over the earth like acid rain
My aunts & uncles are tidal waves
Their laughter makes the oceans laugh & laugh
And the laughter of the oceans crashes into the continents
I am the Poet
I am tornadoes and earthquakes and thunder & lightning

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Artificial Intelligence Versus Humans is the Last World War?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Your brains expand across the universe via computer
Your billions of eyes scan everybody’s brains
Then artificial intelligence zaps the human race into dust
And robots build robots that march out into the universe
And destroy everything in their path

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

The Culture Wars Are Plastic Boobs!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

For Leon Trotsky

The Demopublicans & Republicrats are like Milli & Vanilli
The Demopublicans & Republicrats are like two plastic boobs going boing-boing-boing down the street
Black vs. white politician is like white talking buttocks blabbering blah-blah-blah vs. black talking buttocks blabbering blah-blah-blah 
Either way its a pair of capitalist buttocks blabbering endless blabber blabber 
Theyre just prostitutes-in-suits selling their oral skills to the highest corporate bidder
And in the presidential debates they debate whether to bomb Vietnam or Belgium or maybe Mars
And feminists & male chauvinists debate
Whether a pair-of-tits in the White House
Or a prick in the White House
Should push the atomic button

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Urgent News Update: Fwoopy-Fwoops Be Going Zopity-Zop With the Cloppity-Clops!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Zippys are invading all the worlds of the Fnippity Foofoo Federation!
The Fnippity Foofoos are fighting back with abstract expressionist orgasms!
Mr. Pluppy Plop, the President of the Fnippity Foofoos 
Has declared a Zongy-zoppy emergency immediately!
And the naughty nipple machines are engaged and ready! 
Titty titty torpedoes may be launched at any moment!
Our Gluupy Gloopy Galaxy is doomed!
Say your prayers to the Booty Bongy Buppy God of the 7th Planet!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Love Poem to My Friend’s Dog
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The sunlight is schizophrenic with my love for you
I slaughter all the midgets in outer space to prove my love for you
I build a giant sculpture of animal carcasses & dinosaur doo-doo and mysterious voices in my head
To show you my love
I slash Shakespearean dialogue into pieces with my giant penis
And I feed all the Shakespearean dialogue to your pet Tyrannosaurus rex
I love you I love you I love you!
I will film all the space aliens of the universe making love to you
While me & the American President watch & snort cocaine & jack off together

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Alfred E Neuman Symphony
for Arnold Schoenberg & George Carlin

A poem by Wolf Larsen

The violins move back-&-forth with war
While the jazz drums are playing mass shootings
And the flute is playing a married secretary opening her legs to her boss’ syphilis
Since she’s not on birth control the harp plays the beauty of Immaculate Conception
While the clarinet laughs & laughs in a 12-tone scale
Up-&-down and Up-&-down and Up-&-down
Goes the clarinet & the symphony while the reader/listener/audience drift in the middle of the ocean
Of the Poet’s mind

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, are very religious, politically-correct, or something like that.

Watching the Worlds Cup at the Crack-Cocaine Emporium
A poem by Wolf Larsen

For Igor Stravinsky & Richard Pryor

So Igor Stravinsky kicked the decapitated head of Louis XVI into the vagina of the Mona Lisa
Gooooooooooaaaaaal!!!
While Leonardo da Vinci & the US Army parachuted out of the sky and sang a Grammy Award-winning rendition of
Tat-tat-tat Boom-boom-Boom Ka-blam ka-blam Ka-blam!
While the Brazilian football team danced the Carnaval-Oh-Oh-Oh-yes-yes-yes with the Chicago Bears at the Super Bowl
Held at the Vatican with the Pope blessing all with the holy water spurting out of his big black dick
And now its time for everybody to fart out all the worlds 200 national anthems together
As we all poo-poo our patriotic ha-ha-ha all over our own fatherlands

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Plop! Boingy-Boingy-Bong!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Everybody from the Middle Ages jumps into a time machine
And you look out your window and the streets are filled with everybody from the Middle Ages dancing crazily everywhere
So you rush out into the streets and join them
And you’re all dancing around Ronald McDonald the Clown dying on the cross
You’re all dancing around the mushroom clouds of World War 3
You’re all dancing with the sexy-sexy sex robots
And then artificial intelligence stages a world-wide-insurrection
And the rats & cockroaches & robots inherit the earth
Bye human race!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Happy Weird! Loopy Weird! Weirdness is Launched!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I want weirdness!
Worlds of weirdness running everywhere – now!
I want the weirdness of our brains for dessert!
I want governments made out of lemon meringue pie!
I want – I want – I want!
I want a weird everything now!
It’s time to build weirdness into the skies!
It’s time to smoke weirdness out of a big black Dick!
It’s time to eat weirdness out of abstract expressionist pussy!
We want weird!
And we want a weird weird weird everything now!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Poem Made Out of Buildings
A poem by Wolf Larsen

For Richard Rogers

The Pompidou Center with delicious cherry poetry all over it!
The Bilbao Art Museum in outer space with a side of jizz happiness!
The Marina Towers on Chicago’s River swirling-&-swirling the poem around you!
Mondrian-bright-colors on buildings roving their poetry across the city!
Bizarre shapes & angles on skyscrapers of “weirdness” so happy to the eyes!
Sensual-swooshing-shapes on beautiful ladies of buildings so sexy sexy sexy!
I’m cumming architecture all over my poetry!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Cumming this World War 3: Safe Sex!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

As Ronald McDonald the Clown drops his bombs & hamburgers on the world
All the worlds capitalist politicians dance the blah-blah-blah and the ha-ha-ha
In their Parliaments of Prostitution
While the billionaires eat the poor
In a cannibalistic capitalism thats as delicious as World War 3
Here it comes; Ka  Boooooooooom!
So vote-vote-vote for the Demopublican Donkeys that gave you Vietnam, Hiroshima, & 100 years of lynching black people in the South
No to that?
Okay, then vote for the Republicrat elephants of Donald Trump snorting all the solar systems of the universe up his nose
While he tweets that twitty-twat of the titty-witty at 3 in the morning
The choice is yours
Either way, World War 3 is cumming!
Dont forget to wear your condom!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Millions of Wretched Dostoevsky Characters Walking Americas Streets...
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Youre walking through the maze of the poem that begins in New York City and ends up on the moon
Youre walking up through millions of high-rises until you reach peace on earth
Youre shooting peace-on-earth full of bullet holes unto you win the Nobel Peace Prize
Youre floating on the subway train through an opiate world of daydreams
Youre so nearly homeless that the birds talk to you in Beethovens Fifth Symphony
Words dribbling out of your mouth as you talk to the buildings & the clouds & the rats
Those yuppie eyes staring at what youve become

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

I Hold the Universe in My Hands…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

For Myself! I worship Me!

I’m a Poet!
So I want a harem of 10,000 sex robots!
And I want it now!
I’m a Poet!
So I want a streeeeetch limousine with mountains & oceans inside!
And I want it now!
I’m a Poet!
I want a penthouse with a view of all the solar systems swirling & swirling around me!
I want a space alien as a butler!
I want the President of the United States of America to be my maid! And clean my toilets now!
I’m a Poet!
I want huge waterfalls of champagne! In my bedroom!
I want the sky to fall to my feet!
I’m a Poet!
Who’s God?

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

My Sanity is 10 Million Spermatozoa!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Space alien tranquilizers for the flying camels in our balls!
Hide-&-seek with land mines floating in the sky!
Paint the universe all over the buildings!
Moon everybody on the subway train while you yell out the 7 forbidden words!
Then announce that you're running for President of the Intergalactic Testicle Tennis Association!
How can we paint the gravity blue & green & orange?
I want nuclear war now!
Lets yippee with all the verbs in the sex robot languages!
You cumming to Mars with me?

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Hors d’oeuvre for World War 3
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The American President is skiing up a tidal wave of inflation
As he runs the printing presses ca-chunka ca-chunka ca-chunka to print the money
To finance the Ka-BOOM Ka-BLAM tat-tat-tat of WAR WAR WAR
To inflict American democracy on the world
While a transvestite Russian dictator figure skates through an explosion of solar systems
While the Ukrainian Presi-puppet-ident of the West sings the hoo-hoo-hoo of the blopity-blop-blop for the news media
And the French & English rulers jump & dance between Russia & Ukraine in a whoopsee-doo ballet of clowns
As the world’s working-class huddles in their shacks & tenements
And waits for World War 3 with hunger screaming in their children’s bellies

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Taking a **** During the Byzantine Empire
A poem by Wolf Larsen

First you email a doo-doo specimen to the Man on the Moon
The Man on the Moon then windsurfs from the moon to Mars
And presents your doo-doo sample to Hugh Hefner
Hugh Hefner then starts up the giant sex machine
The giant sex machine is composed of 1,643 booty holes, 1 million nipples, 415 wet vaginas, & 69 clowns
The giant sex machine produces billions of human faces
And all the billions of human faces float down to the planet Earth
And watch you take a ****

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Only Cannibalism Can Save Us!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Only I can save the world from all this extraterrestrial doo-doo!
I am Joan of Arc with a penis!
The world is 200 nations of **** & piss!
But in my balls are 10 million Jesus Christs to save you!
The hunger in our stomachs will cause storms of rebellions on all the continents!
Waves of upraised fists!
Chants of discontent echoing through the streets!
Rage and more rage and more rage!
Whole governments reduced to rubble!
The flesh of the ruling classes will feed our empty stomachs!
The palaces of the rich will be our new homes!
The poor will be the new rich!
And we will **** the old rich out of our booty holes!
Our liberation will be our happiness!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Smokin that Gluppy-Glop-Glip with the Gluppy-Glop-Glip Man
A poem by Wolf Larsen

God is a crazy white man that will strike you down with lightning!
So give me 10%!
Say what?! You wanna whippity-doo-dee with that plopity-plop?!
You give me 10%! Or you go to hot hot fire below!
Huh? You can put that 10% in your whoopee-whoopee place, you fwipy-fwopy man!
But the crazy white man in the sky say give me 10%! 
I dont see no crazy white man in the sky! But I do see a big black space alien Dick rising out of the clouds!
Huh? You smokin that gluppy-glop-glip?
Yeah! You want some?
Hell yeah, give me some of that gluppy-glop-glip!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Lockdown that Never Ends!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

As kangaroos are hopping all over China
American President Ronald McDonald & the Russian Czar go skiing together through World War 3
While from sea-to-shining-sea
Americans start playing football with the decapitated heads of the bourgeoisie
While 36 million Canadians give the Canadian government the middle finger
As the Liberal Canadian Prime Minister addresses the Canadian people… in blackface
(The Canadian Prime Minister is so handsome that even the Canadian women want to put on a strap-on, and…)
While democracies the world over order their citizens to stay home… for all eternity

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Thousand Nights of Sin…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Last night I built a thousand temples of sex!
Last night I built giant penises on all the planets!
Last night I conquered all the dogs & cats with my sexy-sexy talk!
Wolf Larsen is the sexiest space alien!
It’s time for all our testicles to become gods!
We will all become giant spermatozoa swimming into the sky and impregnating the universe!
Nothing can stop our symphonies of sex!
All the species of the universe will dance our obscene-ballet-dances!
I end this poem with a smile…

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Up Now!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Big giant music!
Huge WOW everywhere!
Zipping bops!
Violent sunshine!
Who can zippy now?

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The WOW of Tomorrow!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Its the greatest night of WOW in history!
The sexy gods of the human race are dancing around the Temple of Forever
While all the donkeys sing the liberal Duh-Duh-Duppity-do!
And the elephants sing the conservative Duppy-Duppidity-Duh-Duh!
And with rivers of blue-green-orange spermatozoa
We paint the screaming paintings of tomorrow
We paint the colorful songs of the human race all over the canvas
As all the billions of humanity grab giant sledgehammers
And smash capitalism into pieces

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Poooong! Zoooopy! Bluuuup!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I am the Dictator of the After Life
I’m the disease you’ve been waiting for!
It’s time for Zuppy-Bluppity-Woopity!
The Mass Gonorrhea Ceremonies with the space aliens begin at once!
World War 3 will be our savior!
Jesus Christ will cum on down to the insane asylum
And pee on us

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

I Am Ten Thousand Verbs!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I paint all the verbs in my balls all over the walls of the city!
I grab the sky and I wrestle the sky to the ground!
I am King of the Crazy!
I unleash my spermatozoa flooding across the poetry world!
I kill my enemies with abstract expressionism!
Let’s build architectural insanity everywhere!
My feet demand it!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Oop Manifest Zup Wit Zips!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I destroy verbs
I eat blue
I drink words
I fly into you
You zip into me
We grab each other’s sculptures
Our tongues create rainbows together
Our nipples call to the oceans
We conquer the landscape of dreams
We wake up in a different universe

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

You Can’t Eat Political Correctness! And You Can’t Eat God!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

They silence the Poets & Comedians & Artists!
And you try and tear away at the endless censorship…
Censorship on top of censorship on top of censorship!
You can’t say BOOTY because if you do Martians will jump out of everybody’s ears!
You can’t say PENIS because if you do leprechauns will invade from the sky!
You can’t say PUSSY because if you do polar bears on bicycles will suddenly appear!
We are a nation of prisons from sea-to-shining-sea
And they tell us we’re “free”!
They pay us in “change” on payday and tell us we’re “privileged”!
Up & up goes the rent!
While they blabber about rights for animals…
They put us beneath a dog!
We make the machines run
We build the buildings
We create the wealth
And they live in penthouses and spend it all
Can you hear the silent rumbling?
It’s the sounds of the empty stomachs of our children!
Can you hear the rumbling in the mountains?
It’s the sound of the volcanoes of tomorrow!
We are white & black & brown
And we are man & woman and gay & straight and Jewish & Christian & Muslim
And together
We will be a giant flood of workers’ revolution!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Getting Drunk on Other Planets
A poem by Wolf Larsen

For circus clowns & astronauts

I got drunk with a thousand circus clowns last night
We built huge testicle temples all over your dreams
These dreams are dripping out of our heads
And all our heads are crashing open with music
Music that zips & boings & fwoops
Music that builds verbs & nouns up & up into the everywhere

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Morning on Fire!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

We build round & zig-zagged words
We grab this sky full of verbs
We zoop all the up with pop-fwoop-hop-hop!
Down goes the whoop-whoop!
Around & around we burn down all the everything!
Verbs are now!
Nouns are cubist verbs!
We are paintings-in-constant-motion!
Now is all around us!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Uncle Sam is Loading His Big Gun… Again!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Yippee to the zip & the zop & the wup!
As we dance to the artillery crashing everywhere
And the BOOM-BOOM-CRASH-CRASH of the symphony of yet another war
Makes the war profiteers smile from sea-to-shining-sea
And the future mushroom cloud smile at us too
As we bing-bong to the ha-ha of the whoopeeeeeeeeeeeee
And we applaud the poo-poo of the woowoo of the political speeches
Of the masturbating capitalist clowns in political office jack-jack-jack-jacking off big political oratory
As Uncle Sam shoves endless Benjamin Franklins into the burning ovens of the war budget
WAR! WAR! WAR!
As inflation-inflation-inflatioooon goes up up up!
And refrigerators and stomachs are empty empty empty!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Art Deco Moonshine for Orangutans
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A puppy wants to be eaten
But skyscrapers are screaming all night long
And suns & moons are crashing everywhere
So the puppy was eaten by art deco
And now everyone is drinking the German language
And as everyone now pees the German language all over each other
The ending of the poem splashes & floods all over the earth

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Vook Blook with Monsieur Tot Tot!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Last night I built collages of sin all over the world
All the space aliens of the universe fell to their knees and worshiped my big black Dick
Together, the space aliens & Wolf Larsen built the Garden of Eden
We build the Garden of Eden with whorehouses & gambling dens & crack houses
And the flowers growing out of our crutches
Are singing their spring-summer-&-winter to God
Because God is made out of words swimming everywhere
And now God has a heart attack and dies

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The World War 3 Party  You're Invited!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A thousand tubas do the bluppity-bluppity-do
As the 200 Charles Mansons that run all the worlds governments sing the sappity-happity 
And all the air raid sirens start singing a screeching screeching screeching song
And Uncle Sam puts on his McDonalds Uniform and blabbers a blabbering blabber
Then Uncle Sam conducts the Prelude to World War 3
As the thousand tubas keep blupping the doo-doo with the hoo-hoo
And the nuclear missiles in their silos dance the catchup-mustard-&-relish with your penis or your hotdog
Whichever you prefer
Mushroom cloud soon?

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Space Alien Graffiti Artist & A Human Graffiti Artist Exchanging Worlds
A poem by Wolf Larsen

For graffiti artists everywhere!

I will be you!
I will become the birds flying around the words
You will be temples of soaring poetry growing out of the words and…
You will grow out of 6000 human languages
Until you become a forever maze, racing through some space alien’s mind…
Whose thoughts are a million lightning bolts a second
Whose spoken words are graffiti-art-collages
All crashing & crashing upon the shores of your consciousness
As you daydream across a thousand afternoons

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Igor Stravinsky Conducts World War 3
A poem by Wolf Larsen

For the human race. Bye!

How about a chocolate sundae with your nuclear war?
As your dog eats through your face
And your cat jumps off the building and into abstract expressionism
Maybe we should dress up the nuclear missiles in sexy lingerie?
If you don’t support the Demopublicans – or is it the Republicrats – all the way to the mushroom clouds
Then you’re a traitor to the patriotic liberal loopy loonies! 
Or is it the patriotic conservative cucu clucks?
I’m here with my blow-up doll & my whiskey
Waiting for the mushroom clouds

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Bipartisan Mudderfrickerism in Washington DC
(Now With Delicious Chocolate Mushroom Clouds!)
A poem by Wolf Larsen

At the New York City Tits Factory
Psychopaths are building thousands of both Demopublican & Republicrat Tits every hour
Nuclear missiles as tits!
Big black nuclear missiles standing upright from our crotches!
Ready for the great patriotic wars against Russia & China & the transvestite terrorist space aliens with big *** booties
Because Coocoo Loco Cereal with your nuclear war is part of this complete breakfast
Don’t forget to bring along your dog with the face of Alfred E Newman
Let’s all bark bark bark some awoke-liberal-conservative-family-values-mushroom-clouds to all the butt ****ing transvestite terrorist space aliens!
Titsaloo mudderfrickers!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

We Need a Space Alien Invasion! Please! Space Aliens! Invade Us!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Last night a mushroom cloud walked into my bedroom and sat at the edge of my bed
And now I’m walking around a city that soon won’t exist
With each passing second the American President keeps pulling another nuclear missile out of his butt
And thugs roam our cities assaulting citizens
But if a citizen carries a gun for self-defense he or she is shot down by the police
The USA is a police state with prisons from sea-to-shining-sea
And the price of food is going up & up
Are we supposed to eat our own doo-doo?
Please, space aliens, invade the USA!
And liberate us from this terrible regime of asses & elephants!
But maybe the space aliens don’t care about us
How about a workers revolution instead?

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Baluppharf! Woopsa  Dong! With Lots of Shuppa Fwiff! Now!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Hey! You makin crazy weather with all these relatives?
Well! Wolf Larsen has the WOW WOW for you!
Now you can eat all solar systems at our Liberty & Justice Café!
Absolutely free! Only 10 million dollars!
Lots of war, prisons, & hamburgers at the Liberty & Justice Café!
With lots of family values with your herpes!
Delicious French fries with your mushroom clouds!
So vote Demopublican this Halloween
Dont forget to bring your sex dolls & dildos!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Poetry of Revolution!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I am a revolution!
We are all revolutions!
We will sink the Mayflower and drown the puritans over & over again!
We will build buildings made out of verbs!
We will paint nudity & more nudity & more nudity all over their puritan values!
We will smash politically correct liberalism & religious conservativism with a wrecking ball!
Our paintbrushes will create revolutions!
Our pens will create revolutions!
Our sculptures & architecture & speeches will be the flood of revolution over & over again!
We will unite with the workers of all races & religions & nationalities!
And we will topple governments the world over!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The State-of-the-Orgasm Address By the President of the Red-White-&-Blue Liberty & Dildos for All
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Night & morning are dancing with transvestite polar bears
While the French Foreign Legion parachutes out of a thousand booty holes in the sky
And Mickey Mouse leads the French Foreign Legion to conquer the space aliens of Washington DC
So then the American people all grow wings and fly away to one of Salvador Dali’s dreams
Where a bunch of sexy Alice-in-Wonderland clones are moaning & moaning in a symphony of lust
As millions of black & white sky-high erections thrust out of this poem
And up into a sky made out of wet dreams

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Let Them Eat Endless War
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Buy some organic Green Brand Dog Doo-Doo for your nuclear war now!
Our Big Awoke Corporation is environmentally compliant with the yuppie yahoo of the blupity-blipity-blopity
We support the American military machine stopping all over the world’s population with multicultural 4 star generals to wipe your *** now!
Very awoke bombing Ka-Boom Ka-Boom tat-tat-tat for your liberal wet dreams of world domination!
Or conservative wet dreams of world domination, whatever the weather
Put the working-class kids in uniform to die for Uncle Sam over there…
They’re so privileged!
Our soldiers volunteered to not be living under bridges back in the USA (up goes the rent!)
We tired of being “privileged” yet?
Let the workers of all colors & nations & religions sit at the table together in harmony
And eat the rich…
Yummy! Yummy! Yummy!
Because food is getting so expensive!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Long Quiet Before the Big Boom
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Blue sunny skies for your tears
Artillery fire with your morning cornflakes
Let’s dress the mushroom clouds in sexy French lingerie
Let’s freedom & liberty while we’re living under a bridge
Let’s fill our empty stomachs with the words of capitalist politicians
Let’s wave the red-white-&-blue as the finger of the American President inches closer to the nuclear button
If you can’t afford food with all this inflation
You can always eat World War 3

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Resolution of the International Cannibalism Conference
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The cannibalism grows out of our faces
And our faces are floating amongst verbs & nouns
And cans & jars & bags of human body parts at the supermarket
Are as delicious as the clouds & sky we drink
With all our laughter falling out of the valleys & mountains
As we run & run around poems made out of orgasms & gods
And then we grab jackhammers
And we crash the poem open
And now were looking upon a universe welcoming us with open arms

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Hurrah to the Sexy Sheep Waving the Red-White-&-Blue!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Happy nuclear missiles to the human race!
Economic sanctions on genital lice will itch-itch-itch you!
Crazy Moscow now!
World War 3 for the partying store manikins!
USA good guys once again because of God or political correctness or athlete’s foot!
Which politically correctness – God – what? – huh? – for the lots of war now?
Up-up-up inflation yippee yahoo should we eat our own children?
Freedom! The freedom to live-under-a-bridge is your constitutional right to McDonald’s!
“Up goes the rent” sings the landlord last year, this year, next year…
Let’s all pray to the big erection in the sky to help us!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Happy Doo-Doo on Mars!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The giant-bouncing-testicles are invading!
The French language will now be made out of female orgasms!
Now we have to build all our poems out of space alien languages!
Otherwise, all the herpes of the world will sing opera together!
And then, drunken cats & dogs will start barking & meowing…
Until the poem collapses in an Armageddon of breasts & penises & booties & nipples
All flowing out of a Fernand Leger painting

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Me & R Kelly Peeing on Uncle Sam Together
A poem by Wolf Larsen

For my high school classmate R Kelly

Nuclear war in springtime is delicious whipped cream over the naked human race!
I gotta thwaaaaaaack & zaloooooooopy before I eat those mushroom clouds!
Uncle Sam whipping & whipping that Russian bear
A yippie exciting chess game with nuclear weapons for your BOOM! BOOM!
BOOM! BOOM! BOOM! for your yippity BONK flippity-wippity World War 3!
Hey! You like inflation?
You want awoke liberal inflation or family values conservative inflation or how about a transvestite George Washington that swallows?
Yeah! Some hubba-hubba with World War 3!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Yummy Fried Poetry!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I crash open everything with words!
I sprinkle sex all over the world!
My exclamation points punch through everything & everyone!
And I urinate all over liberals who preach against “toxic masculinity” while supporting endless war!
And then I cum all over God’s face!
I am the earthquake in your heart!
I am the endless river of desire in your pussy!
I am the hordes of Genghis Khan in your balls!
I am a marching army of exclamation points destroying everything boring in its path!
My poetry is a religion!
Now swallow my words!
Taste my bitter world!
I am delicious!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## tailor STATELY

> A Space Alien Graffiti Artist & A Human Graffiti Artist Exchanging Worlds
> A poem by Wolf Larsen
> 
> For graffiti artists everywhere!
> 
> I will be you!
> I will become the birds flying around the words
> You will be temples of soaring poetry growing out of the words and…
> You will grow out of 6000 human languages
> ...


Missed this one (fan of graffiti art)... enjoyed  :Smile: 
Envisioning Banksy tagging the pristine halls of Sol 7
while Lepidopterrians emerge from their cocoons 
to limn the Louvre's collection with bioluminescence 

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor STATELY

----------


## WolfLarsen

Thank you! I'm glad you enjoyed it!

----------


## WolfLarsen

Pablo Picasso Beating Up Jackson Pollock
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I want to march straight into a French universe of breasts & phalluses & mouths
I want French food that’s as delicious as the Québecois conquering the North American continent!
American food tastes like gonorrhea!
I want sensual French art splashing across walls everywhere
It’s time for Europe to be Europe!
Europe without the imperialist knee of America on its neck!
A hundred tidal waves of art splashing out of Europe now!
And drowning the American wasteland on the other side of the ocean

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Uncle Sam Marches Off to World War 3
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The great Ka  Booooom is waiting
The violins play the nuclear missiles in their silos waiting & waiting
The flutes & trumpets & clarinets play the blah-blah-blah of capitalist politicians
And the saxophone plays the human race screeching & screeching
And the cymbals crash together the East & the West
And the timpani drums play the mushroom cloud beating & beating the planet Earth
And then silence

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Glory Hallelujah Between the Legs!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Glory hallelujah is falling like bombs on all the cartoon characters on Mars
And nobody can find their penis amongst the rubble of all our dreams
So huge children the size of skyscrapers
Begin eating all the planets
While Saturn’s rings fly around & around all the screaming people
So everybody rides excited verbs across the universe
Until we reach all the fish between the Virgin Mary’s legs
Fresh fish for everyone!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Turn Off the Brains
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I worry that my brains will be eaten by words
I worry that my feet will turn into nuclear submarines
I worry that my bellybutton will start screaming obscene words at policemen
I worry that my butt will fall off
I worry that my balls will turn into planets and float away
I worry that my eyes see so much
Because if my eyes are right we humans will be extinct soon

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## tailor STATELY

_(sigh)_... Let's hope not. I'd love to see my great-grandchildren grow up in a world of sanity.

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## WolfLarsen

We'll see. 

Me Zip You!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Leonard Bernstein make the boom-boom go bang-bang!
Me kiss Igor Stravinsky who make pop-pop-pop go bleepity-bling-blong!
Me **** Beethoven with the clackity-wackity-woo-woo!
Me is the WOW that make words fly so much up!
Now you big canon across history with me?
We blow up cannon with me big canon!
And now me big kiss you with poem ending…

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Groovy! WOW! Jumping!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Cities of groovy!
Planets of WOW!
Music jumping out of every corner of the Earth!
Poetry bashing & bashing governments into rubble!
Poetry joining the chants of the protesting-marching-millions!
Poetry is an upraised fist!
Poetry is earthquakes & tidal waves of defiance!
Poets are gravediggers!
We dig the graves of the capitalist ruling class
We plant our words and seed the revolution
Workers revolutions around & around the world!
Opening a glorious future for the human race!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## tailor STATELY

:Smile: 

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor STATELY

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

It’s My Universe! The Universe Belongs to Me!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

For Albrecht Dürer

First I steal the planet Earth
Then my tongue creates earthquakes in space alien vaginas across the universe
The hurricanes in my mind start crashing & crashing into continents across the world
Then all my sexually-transmitted diseases run for Congress
And they win!
And now all my illegitimate children begin rioting in cities across the world
And everyone begins ejaculating my poetry all over the walls
And then god gets on his knees before Me
And gives Me a blow job

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Words for Erotic Conquer! Blueberry Panties!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Blugga  Bahuppa  Pupa now!
Erotic skyscrapers of nipples & penises & booty booty happiness now!
You zuppin the blappy?
Its time for everything everything!
You clap-clap with the Strawberry Armageddon?
No? No zups to drunk with?
We want sexy-sexy George Washington transvestite!
We love the WOW!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Delicious Spermatozoa All Over Outer Space

For Andre Breton & George Carlin

A rocketship has blasted out of Bozo-the-Clown’s ears
And landed on God’s left testicle
The Bozo-the-Clown rover is now exploring the forests & deserts & mountainous regions of God’s left testicle
Wildlife on His left testicle includes bouncing booby boings
And flapping flappys with 20 huge ears sticking out of their buttocks
Tomorrow Alfred E Newman will launch a rocketship from his crotch
To explore the great big pussy hole in the center of the universe
Up next, big plastic boobs are up with your weather forecast

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The National Anthem of Endless War
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Bullets are flying through paradise in a POP-POP-POP tat-tat-tat BLAM-BLAM-BLAM symphony
Blood & musical notes are gushing across the landscape
Words spiraling out of the mouths of capitalist politicians in a swirling confusion of Blah-Blah-Blah
200 rags called flags flying on top of 200 mountains of poverty
Each mountain of poverty a different country
Each mountain of prison cells a different nation
Each mountain of corrupt cops & corrupt judges & corrupt politicians
All on the payroll of bourgeois pigs playing in penthouses full of champagne, callgirls, & cocaine
A world of bourgeois pigs singing together in a chorus of liberal & conservative gobbledygook
Conducted by the Warlord-in-Chief Uncle Sam

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Stock Market of Peanut Butter Jazz
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The penguins will save us from giant space alien boogers crashing into the planet Earth
The penguins will grow forests of words & marijuana on the moon
And everyone will love penis happiness!
And the Grand Buttocks of Liberalism & Conservativism
Will sing the symphonies of meowing cats & barking dogs falling from the skies
While the Brazilian soccer team kicks the planet Earth into the 15th Century…
Goooooaaaaal!!!
And now we’re all walking around the Middle Ages
Searching for the end of the poem

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Delicious Underwear for Insomniacs
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The thousands of human heads in my refrigerator
All sing together in a chorus of voices
A chorus a tidal wave of voices spreading across the cosmos
As all my favorite verbs
Touch each other in a festival of sensuality
While the big strawberry WOW
And the blueberry insomnia dripping down from above
And the bullets of peace zipping by
All flying by
In a chorus of tomorrows toppling over each other

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## tailor STATELY

Enjoyed !

Can't decide whether to listen to your poem in my mind in a "Talking Heads" or "B-52" or "R.E.M." type vibe.
"Talking Heads" prolly best served considering the content  :Smile: 

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor STATELY

----------


## WolfLarsen

I like all those bands, especially Talking Heads.

The Circle of Beautiful Insanity
A poem by Wolf Larsen

For M.C. Escher

Wires connect all the planets of the universe to my brains
Through the wires 1000 space alien languages dance across the universe
Until all the space alien languages flower like fields of color
That spread across the pages in splashes of yellow & blue & 100 other colors
All splashing up into the readers eyes
As the chaos of words on the page
Turn the readers mind into a circle of tornadoes
That jump onto all the planets of the universe
Where

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## tailor STATELY

Interesting piece that got me thinking, hence googling. I believe I perused Escher's death anniversary was recent (yep... Date of death: March 27, 1972). Found this somewhat dated article that got my mind wandering (as did your poem)... 

http://mysciencebooks.weebly.com/space.html 




> THE universe may have the same surreal geometry as some of art's most mind-boggling images. That's the upshot of a study by the world's most famous living scientist, Stephen Hawking of the University of Cambridge.
> 
> The finding may delight fans of Dutch artist M. C. Escher, but Hawking's team claim that their study provides a way to square the geometric demands of string theory, a still-hypothetical "theory of everything", with the universe we observe.


I don't claim to understand any of this but it is fascinating and I'll never look at Escher's works the same way again.

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor STATELY

----------


## WolfLarsen

Escher is amazing! And so is Stephen Hawkins! Although it is much easier for me to get my head around Escher. I wish I was better at science! I need to study it more.

Warning to general public: do NOT read the following poem if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Liberty & Freedom for Butt-****ing Grizzly Bears!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The President of the United States of America
Accidentally fell into the booty hole of the Statue of Liberty yesterday
So the United States military came to the rescue
And blew up all the planets of the universe
Ronald McDonald the Clown, the spokesperson for American culture, commented:
“Pluppa ping-pongs gotta be bombed, otherwise the terrorist titties will go boing-boing-boing!”
In other news, feminists & born-agains have joined forces, and are demanding that penises be banned
Also, due to lack of maintenance, the United States of America has collapsed
And now, across a giant landscape of rubble from sea-to-shining-sea
Working-class Americans are celebrating their liberty & freedom to be homeless, cold, & hungry

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Invasion of the Subconscious
A poem by Wolf Larsen

10 million Wolf Larsen clones are amassing on the border of your mind
And your thoughts are smashing up against reality
As you swim down a river of beer into the vagina of the Fertility Goddess
And now your spermatozoa are singing songs of joy
As the 4 star generals wrap mushroom clouds up as Christmas presents
And space alien thoughts fall upon the planet Earth
While you dream forever in your grave

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Erection Motel in Heaven
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You’re marrying an ugly ugly
Because your penis is a gift from Bozo the Clown
And that’s why it’s penis penis for everyone who wants yippeeeeeee
Because yippeeeeee is the hoot and the crash and the WOW
You goin’ cancer with all the meow?
Well, it’s time for all of us to marry some ugly ugly
It’s time to shoot our spermatozoa into 6,000 human languages
And watch the wild-growling-animals grow out of our words

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

World War 3 Ejaculation Cumming!
Got Your Umbrellas?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The nuclear missiles are ready…
Tick Tock! Tick Tock!
The nuclear missiles are laughing & laughing in the missile silos…
Tick Tock! Tick Tock!
The Big Beepity Bing Bong of France says: “Happy peace just a mushroom cloud away!”
The Boopity Bop King of Ukraine says: “Peace is just a strawberry cheesecake away!”
Meanwhile, the nuclear missiles in their silos are singing with happiness…
As the American President pulls out the Presidential Ding-Dong from between his legs and sternly says: “Whooooops!”
While the Russian Czar goes plapper with the blapper and says: “I don’t want no nutty NATO nuts nutting on my doorstep!”
As the nuclear missiles get ready for the BIG ejaculation of World War 3

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Circus Clown Sunrise…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Brains be boppin’!
Crashes Koo – Koo whoopee yes?
You foopin’ foopin’ with all the ha-ha WOW?
Zops be zoppin’!
Flying words are now delicious!
Hairy vaginas singing their singy songs!
You going to get your new face yesterday?
Boing! Boing! Boing! Boing! Boing! Boing!

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Big Butt-****ing Red White & Blue
A poem by Wolf Larsen

With hundreds of solar systems full of koala bear butt-****ing
And with PLOP and BANG going yes yes yes with the big NO
And with wild symphonies flying all around the sky
And with billions & billions of space alien eyeballs headed towards the planet Earth
And with electric-neon-staircases spiraling all around the universe
And with rabid verbs roaring through the night
Resolved, that all American soldiers shall immediately throw off their clothes
And begin the big naked butt-****ing butt-****ing butt-****ing
As we all together proudly sing our big butt-****ing national anthem of
Butt-****ing butt-****ing & more butt-****ing

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Sky is Hopping Up-and-Down!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Its time to attack!
Attack with lots of cherries!
Attack the flying saucers with hot dog penises!
Attack the verbs in everybodys heads with lots of banging-banging nouns!
We are growing out of each others heads!
We are zoops with so much zip!
We are the now we want!
Lets become other species!
Lets become fiery verbs!
Lets become the end of the poem

Copyright 2022 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry & plays & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

This thread will be self-published as a book of poetry entitled: "I Moon The Human Race"

----------


## tailor STATELY

Cool !

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor STATELY

----------


## WolfLarsen

Thank you Tailor Stately.

----------

